
Show HN: 5 ways using TODO comments will make you a better programmer - piascikj
https://medium.com/@jessepiascik/5-ways-using-todo-comments-will-make-you-a-better-programmer-240abd00d9e4#.sp5w0k614
======
wingerlang
At #3 it became obvious that I was reading an ad, which kind of soured the
whole thing. Ease up on the name dropping and keep it at the end if you have
to do it.

